# Corto circuito en amplificador Pioneer viejo



## Danielv (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola amigos foristas.... cuales son las causas de un corto circuito en un amplificador ? hay amplificador que al encenderlos revientan el fusible principal de corriente.... yo sospecho de uno o varios transistores ! que podra ser aparte de eso ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 24, 2008)

1) un fusible es basicamente un filamento de metal que tiene una cierta dimension en corriente, para una dada tension, y que de ser superada esa corriente en consumo, el mismo se corta.

por ende, teniendo en cuenta lo anterior, seguramente el fusible se corta por:
1) es demasiado justo para la corriente de consumo del equipo
2) el equipo tiene una falla o corto circuito y por ende la corriente circula sin sesar ni ser consumida.

el tema seria que lo pruebes sin fusible, pero con una lampara de 220V por una potencia 1/4 de la que consume tu equipo y veas que ocurre.

si todo funciona barbaro y la lampara no enciende, es pq el fusible era chico, deberas colocar 1 del mismo voltaje pero de mas amperaje.
si el amplificador no anda, y prende la lampara, hay un corto circuito.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 24, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 1)
> 
> si todo funciona barbaro y la lampara no enciende, es pq el fusible era chico, deberas colocar 1 del mismo voltaje pero de mas amperaje.
> si el amplificador no anda, y prende la lampara, hay un corto circuito.
> ...



Yo creo que lo de poner un fusible mas grande no es para nada aconsejable, lo que tenes que hacer es ver por que se quema    

con que amplificador/es te pasa?


----------



## Danielv (Ago 25, 2008)

es un pioneer modelo viejo.... debe ser de los años 70 u 80... poray va.... pero esta bien.... voy a intentar lo de la lampara para ver que tal.... yo sospecho de los transistores.... usa cuatro pequeños.....  pero intentare y les avisare a ver que tal


----------

